# What's your title?



## Pikonic (Mar 23, 2014)

We have a what's your signature/avatar/username thread and now we can all have fancy titles. 

I was originally "banned" until someone asked in the banned thread why I was banned. I needed something else and I remember this statement from the word filter thread



CatParty said:


> ATISMU MERCHANT!!!



What about you guys?


----------



## c-no (Mar 23, 2014)

Typical Brony.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Mar 23, 2014)

Mary Sue


----------



## Dormiebasne (Mar 23, 2014)

I am a gay robot with a foot fetish. I don't see how this needs explaining, though.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Mar 23, 2014)

What is this thread? I'm scared and confused. I don't like change. Help.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 23, 2014)

This:


----------



## CatParty (Mar 23, 2014)

Mauvman Shuffleboard said:


> What is this thread? I'm scared and confused. I don't like change. Help.




I too am scared and confused.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am the Corgi Queen.


----------



## Fialovy (Mar 23, 2014)

I am the Dame of Purpliness. Fialovy means purple so yeah.


----------



## Male (Mar 23, 2014)

*gay fat poopy loser who eats shit eats spit*


----------



## applecat (Mar 23, 2014)

I am thugchantment personified.


----------



## Joey Jo-Jo Junior (Mar 23, 2014)

I just have the worst name Moe ever heard.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 23, 2014)

I was originally designated CWC's Chosen "Sweetheart from the Ground-up" in June 2012 after Chris made the following Facebook post in response to a fake trolling plan:



> Monday, 4 June 2012 at 02:20
> I have continued reading your posts and alerting the authorities of your actions. NOBODY came to my house at all, you lying, cheating bastards. Frankly, I grow tired of continuing to read yourshit lies, including the biggest hoax of yours, the Poster Campaign. Nobody put up any damn posters or handed out frigging flyers at all. I have been reading your posts personally through "trombonista's" account; there was NO MOLE.
> 
> Sincerely, Christian Weston Chandler June 4, 2012


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 23, 2014)

My religion and whole life.


----------



## DH 384 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am a perpetually stoned Squirtle. And I'm one of the sons of Big Boss.


----------



## Arkangel (Mar 23, 2014)

I am Lord Rap of Rap Mountain. I was Lord Rape of Rape Mountain, but I lost my 'e's in a tragic rape accident that left me with an ability to spit mad rhymes.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Mar 23, 2014)

Can't Mossad the Assad

describes Based Assad's glorious life


----------



## Dollars2010 (Mar 23, 2014)

Joey Jo-Jo Junior said:


> Can you confirm, that this is the best way to attract Corgis; http://imgur.com/gallery/PEHnF


Mm yeah, we corgis enjoy cheese very much.


----------



## exball (Mar 24, 2014)

My reaction to the NWO.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 24, 2014)

On account of my sparkling personality.


----------



## Stuff and Things (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine is the japanese name of a video game's enemy...


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm giving them a little more time with my daughter.


----------



## A-Stump (Mar 24, 2014)

I forgot what my title says


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Zim (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello. I'm not sure why I'm posting in this thread since there's nothing different about me at all. Maybe I'm posting just because I'm a completely typical human who does completely normal human things. Yes, I'm pretty sure that's why. Now I'm off to have a completely typical human day of ..."eating disgusting meats" and .... "collecting used stamps" or whatever we humans like to do.


----------



## Colress (Mar 24, 2014)

my current occupation


----------



## Mourning Dove (Mar 25, 2014)

It's the species name for mourning doves.


----------



## Null (Mar 25, 2014)

My thank-you.


----------



## Venusaur (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine relates to a facebook post in which Chris shared the fact that Barb had/has scabies. Yeeeck!


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Mar 25, 2014)

Child of the Sun. Black RX reference.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 25, 2014)

Rapist Manpig. Due both to my oft spoken pig anecdotes and love of the game "Machine for pigs", and also my endlessly stated sexual perversions with men, women, animals and metaphysical concepts


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Mar 25, 2014)

I did have citizen of the internet as a reference to Chris's salutation in Madman Rising, but changed it to incognito as a result of the  disguise.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 25, 2014)

It's what I am: larger than life, and twice as ugly. How ugly is that? Pretty fucking ugly. I look like John Candy raped a Kodiak bear and I was the result.


----------



## BT 075 (Mar 25, 2014)

The Dude said:


> It's what I am: larger than life, and twice as ugly. How ugly is that? Pretty fucking ugly. I look like John Candy raped a Kodiak bear and I was the result.



You should probably change your "Boohoo I'm so uglyyyyyy" attitude into the attitude those sassy plus size models have. Rock what you got and get over what you don't. You're really not that ugly.

This is Joseph Merrick. That mofo was ugly.







On topic:


----------



## Dunsparce (Mar 25, 2014)

According to many people, I'm out of control.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 25, 2014)

Satan said:


> You should probably change your "Boohoo I'm so uglyyyyyy" attitude into the attitude those sassy plus size models have. Rock what you got and get over what you don't. You're really not that ugly.
> 
> This is Joseph Merrick. That mofo was ugly.
> 
> ...



So be more like Pixyteri?


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Mar 25, 2014)

CWCissey said:


>



Well you ARE pretty charming.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 25, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Well you ARE pretty charming.



Damn straight!


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 2, 2014)

I got swag like Jesus and I am in fact a Drell assassin. #themoreyouknow.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Apr 2, 2014)

I've become Confused and Frightened.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine is "Burger King of the Hill" because a friend sent me KOTH tapes, and that's what she put on one of the vhs labels.


----------



## spaps (Apr 2, 2014)

Currently my title is a reference to my old sig which was an Xbox 360 achievement that said "Faced Full Life Consequences."


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 2, 2014)

Like cutting through warm butter...


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 2, 2014)

Null said I looked like his mental image of a Chad Thundercock when he was making my Sims 3 character.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2014)

The S.layer of Loveshies. Because that's what I am.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Apr 2, 2014)

Santino Marella's Theme Song.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 2, 2014)

The Pink Sphere is an anti-troll because it brings about mirth. Mirth is the opposite of troll.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 2, 2014)

Your sphere looks purple to me.


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm a rebel and anti establishment (Die Null!) so I refuse a title.


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 2, 2014)

Since my avatar is Shaco I went with one of my favorite lines of his


----------



## Sammy (Apr 2, 2014)

Speaking of which, how do you give yourself a title? I don't know how to forum with this new interface. Also am noob.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Apr 2, 2014)

My title is one of the lines pronounced by Initiate infantry units from Command & Conquer Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Apr 2, 2014)

Sammy said:


> Speaking of which, how do you give yourself a title? I don't know how to forum with this new interface. Also am noob.



Scroll over your screen name and click on the thing that says personal details and your title option will be there


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 3, 2014)

It's something Sniper calls Scout in the event of a domination in Hat Fortress. I realised it applied to me so much and now I don't want to be described as anything else.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 3, 2014)

My dream job.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 3, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Your sphere looks purple to me.



Yeah, I've heard a lot of that. But on my screen, it is pink and it appears high on Google Image search for "Pink Sphere"

It must be different on smart phones and wireless devices.


----------



## exball (Apr 3, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Yeah, I've heard a lot of that. But on my screen, it is pink and it appears high on Google Image search for "Pink Sphere"
> 
> It must be different on smart phones and wireless devices.


I'm on a PC and it's purple like a cartoon grape.


----------



## Springblossom (Apr 4, 2014)

caffeinated_wench said:


> I've become Confused and Frightened.



 I was browsing the forums in class on my phone, and remembering that made me laugh out loud in a silent room.

I'm off to rewatch the Ambition riff now.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Apr 4, 2014)

Springblossom said:


> I was browsing the forums in class on my phone, and remembering that made me laugh out loud in a silent room.
> 
> I'm off to rewatch the Ambition riff now.


BWUHAHAHAHA.

I'm watching it for the first time ever. I've tried playing a few of them before; the "correct" answers make no sense.
_This is supposed to teach you real negotiation techniques?!_


----------



## c-no (Apr 4, 2014)

I'M FED UP WITH THIS WORLD!!!! Everybody betrayed me.


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 4, 2014)

exball said:


> I'm on a PC and it's purple like a cartoon grape.


Here






Pink enough for ya?!?

I'm going to guess the pink sphere is a Rose Quartz crystal ball.
"the rose quartz is used for love energy (to attract love, nourish it or heal a broken heart)" - some hippie healing site.
This would bring happiness and mirth, making this pink sphere an anti-troll.
Now if it WAS purple then it would be an amethyst crystal ball (how very fitting).
"the amethyst is used for its purification qualities, as well as its ability to connect to higher planes of energy. It can be used to calm the emotions in a household where there are excessive arguments and misunderstandings"- same hippie site
Now, I don't believe in this magic rock hooha but hey, it's just so damn fitting for Chris.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 4, 2014)

exball said:


> I'm on a PC and it's purple like a cartoon grape.



Purple is my favorite color anyway, but I swear it's pink on my screen (Mac). It's supposed to be pink anyway.

Well, I just checked on my dad's PC and… , that is real purple. Real purple compared to what it looks on my Mac, which really is kinda Pink.

Man, I've spent all this time talking about it, having it go everywhere with me, and all along it wasn't Pink. That messes up the whole meaning for me


----------



## Iä! Iä! (Apr 4, 2014)

"You are tearing me apart, pink purply sphere!"


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 4, 2014)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Purple is my favorite color anyway, but I swear it's pink on my screen (Mac). It's supposed to be pink anyway.
> 
> Well, I just checked on my dad's PC and… , that is real purple. Real purple compared to what it looks on my Mac, which really is kinda Pink.
> 
> Man, I've spent all this time talking about it, having it go everywhere with me, and all along it wasn't Pink. That messes up the whole meaning for me


How's the sphere from my post look?
Also, when I googled pink sphere your avatar did pop up.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Apr 4, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> How's the sphere from my post look?



Pink, but compared to mine, more like Hot Pink.


----------



## wheat pasta (Apr 4, 2014)

I like rainbows .w.


----------



## Pikonic (Apr 4, 2014)

This ones pretty


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 7, 2014)

My third and final title.

I will no longer deny the truth.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2014)

Stone cold operator. It's because of something Mrs. Dude said to me about how impressed she is over my being able to keep cool under pressure.


----------



## Fishkill (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 7, 2014)

^ I would totally meet him at McDonald's.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2014)

bungholio said:


> ^ I would totally meet him at McDonald's.



And have hard core sex with him in the bathroom?


----------



## c-no (Apr 9, 2014)

SKRONK


----------



## spaps (Apr 9, 2014)

Boris Grishenko's catchphrase from Goldeneye.


----------



## cheersensei (Apr 9, 2014)

An android and his cat. I'm very fond of Data and his interactions with Spot.


----------



## spaps (May 8, 2014)

I've been watching too many montage parodies.


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 8, 2014)

Wait, how do you get titles? I want to be King Explosion Of Murder Mountain!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (May 8, 2014)

click on your name on the upper right corner of the screen

click personal details

type your message in the Custom Title line


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 8, 2014)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:


> click on your name on the upper right corner of the screen
> 
> click personal details
> 
> type your message in the Custom Title line


I bid Ye thanks from King Explosion of Murder Mountain!


----------



## Christ-Chan (May 8, 2014)

A striking self portrait


----------



## Protoman (May 8, 2014)




----------



## The Knife (May 8, 2014)




----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (May 9, 2014)

Considering my username, it was practically inevitable.


----------



## c-no (May 9, 2014)

Looking at the eye's, I think it should be obvious.


----------



## Holdek (May 9, 2014)

You Only Vore Once


----------



## Organic Fapcup (May 9, 2014)

<-


----------



## Segue (May 9, 2014)

I'm a girl and I like girls. But I don't have a girlfriend. And all the pretty girls I like don't like girls back.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 9, 2014)

How do you find starboard or port on a donut shaped boat?


----------



## exball (May 10, 2014)

ToroidalBoat said:


> How do you find starboard or port on a donut shaped boat?


you donut. I'm sorry


----------



## _blank_ (May 11, 2014)

It's in reference to me trying to continue the work of a former TRUE and HONEST artist, but in truth will never surpass their greatness.


----------



## spaps (May 18, 2014)

I think I tried to make a joke about Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare, but I don't even know.

Really I'm just using whatever as my title without really caring about context.


----------



## hm yeah (May 19, 2014)

my title is what one usually says after saying "hm yeah". a natural progression.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 19, 2014)

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/moleman-demands-we-all-go-away-again.3614/page-3#post-217723



Moleman9000 said:


> No. I merely see you as an *insensitive jerk*, but you haven't done anything to me outside of this site.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (May 19, 2014)

On another board I go on, one of the admins randomly gave this title to me after I asked for a unique title and now I try and use it on any site that lets you have custom titles.


----------



## spaps (May 21, 2014)

New title of the week #396.


----------



## The Dude (May 29, 2014)

Something Jace said to me.


----------



## c-no (May 30, 2014)

Gaben. Took it from this:


----------



## c-no (May 30, 2014)

My title is in reference to my avatar which is in reference to a Chick Tract.


----------



## spaps (Jun 4, 2014)

0:41


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 5, 2014)

Back to my usual Newcastle United's "Worst Run Of Form Since..." but I forgot what year it is.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 15, 2014)

TrippinKahlua's exclamation at new Chris content


----------



## Male (Jun 15, 2014)

I like posts


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jun 21, 2014)

I honor of the Chris homework leaks, I've changed my title to "Studnet Dong MacArthur."


----------



## c-no (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jun 22, 2014)

It's a quote from one of my favorite video games. Legacy of Kain Blood Omen.

Specifically the main character's ultimate weapon in the game is this sword called the "Soul Reaver". This is what he says upon viewing it in the inventory.





> Time fades even legend, and the origin of the Soul Reaver has been lost long ago. But its purpose remains - to feed on the souls of any creature it strikes. Kindred, this blade and I.


This is an immensely quotable game but this quote stood out to me the most while playing it. Since I left the forums and returned I thought it'd be fitting.


----------



## Konstantinos (Jun 22, 2014)

My title is a literal translation of the Persian word "Saoshyant." In Zoroastrianism, the Saoshyant is the hero that will bring about the eradication of evil in the universe.


----------



## Watcher (Jun 26, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shadow_Over_Innsmouth


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 26, 2014)

I STILL WANT MY TRUE AND HONEST NAME BACK.


----------



## c-no (Jun 26, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizardry_IV:_The_Return_of_Werdna


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jul 4, 2014)

Skip to 2:58.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm with


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 4, 2014)

Alright how do we get the 'true and honest fan' title.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jul 4, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Alright how do we get the 'true and honest fan' title.



Give the forums 20 dollars.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jul 4, 2014)

Organic Fapcup said:


> Give the forums 20 dollars.



Srs?


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jul 4, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Srs?
> View attachment 3452


Yep.


----------



## spaps (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 20, 2014)

I love American McGee's Alice, though...I'm starting to wonder if my username or title has anything to do with it


----------



## Firesharpie (Jul 20, 2014)

Because I pretend like I can draw for shit but really I can't.


----------



## EDFHemlock (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't have a title.


----------



## Tavern Explorer (Jul 20, 2014)

After turning over a new leaf from the life of a Kadharistani homosexual soul-assassin, I've become the author of several bestselling Deagle Nation books. This was the most fitting new title for me.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 24, 2014)

A moment ago - Glaive: 
@ *Waifu*, hmmm, that's a bit tricky. Some do, some dont. The ones that dont claim they are better wizards because they are "above" the vag


----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Jul 24, 2014)

I am the TRUE and HONEST Rocket Knight. Accept no imitations.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 25, 2014)

what Chris said during his first psych exam - Uncle Spunky is a funky monkey


----------



## Garmfield (Jul 25, 2014)

Leader of the shitty quality JPEG army.
Ex-Resident of Johns house.


----------



## spaps (Jul 30, 2014)

I also love Shrek memes so please smother my profile page with them.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Jul 30, 2014)

Referencing my ween-ish time when I kept asking Jace to play Marella's fangame.

I am very proud to say that I am also the fan that our Commander does not respect.


----------



## The Knife (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jul 30, 2014)

L͔̺ü̉̈́̈̋͛̌҉̗̬͔̼͙͙ṟ̵̤k͕͋ͯḛ̥̯̹͚͔ͭ͆͐͒͑r̮̉̈͜ ͙̬ͨ̅ͪ̅̀̿ͤͅḁ̻͙̲̙̲͊ͭͦ̉͂͆ͤṯ͎ͭ̈́͛̑̇ͧ̕ ͇͉͇̝͗̌ͥͮ̏ͨ̚t͇ͪ̽͟h̝̼͇̰̘͙̀e̴ ̘̻̩͕͉̃ͭ̓̑͛̉̐T̰̓̾ͪ̚ḣ̦̤̞̌͊ͬ̚r̲̥̹̠̓̎̈͛ͮe̜̜̤̻̘̽̽̈́ͤs͕͚̲͕̦ͭͩ͑ͧ͂ͅh̼͇̭̬̀̾o̷̺̬̰̼͙̫̥ͪ́̚l͓̪d̃̾


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 31, 2014)

More Alicey b.s., though at that point in AMA, it's more like a "shit your pants" moment.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 1, 2014)

"Dizzy and Blank to the Mind with the Darkness."  On of OPL's recent FB updates that I found particularly profound unintelligible humorous.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 1, 2014)

A description of myself.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 1, 2014)

Abe's nick name "lovingly" given to him by his fellow mudokons.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 1, 2014)

The title of Chris's autobiography


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Aug 1, 2014)

Isn't it obvious enough? And literal too, I don't leave my house. Also one of my favorite lines from Sonichu.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 2, 2014)

Because of my avatar, I choose "Mega Hitler". Term is used ironically when posting about Chris in an A-Loggish style.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 21, 2014)

I am greasy and stupid.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 22, 2014)

I always try to make mine something relating to Chris' smugness (due to my avatar).  Sometimes it's a quote, or a paraphrase , of something Chris said or wrote that I assume he had a high level of smug while doing so.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 22, 2014)

Poo


----------



## littlebiscuits (Aug 22, 2014)

fun while it lasted. But I'll always be the meanest girl.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## spaps (Aug 22, 2014)

-and I changed it again-


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Aug 23, 2014)

@_blank_ commented on my performance in the sex his Sonichu fan-jam.



			
				blank said:
			
		

> I know some of you are faster than a greased up devil in Vegas (looking at you, Mauvman)...


----------



## Fialovy (Sep 4, 2014)

I changed mine to Keurig connoisseur because that's what sometimes I feel like when trying out all of these k-cups and stuff.


----------



## c-no (Sep 4, 2014)

Moist because of my avatar.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 4, 2014)

Since Chris supposedly has a new sweetheart, do you think I should change my title?


----------



## Watcher (Sep 4, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Since Chris supposedly has a new sweetheart, do you think I should change my title?


"CWC's Sloppy seconds"?


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 4, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Since Chris supposedly has a new sweetheart, do you think I should change my title?


No. I met you as CWC's sweetheart, I know you as CWC's sweetheart, and I'll remember you as CWC's sweetheart.....eh, do what feels right.


----------



## JP 307 (Sep 4, 2014)

I have STAMOS because I remember his jet black hair and winning smile.


----------



## Foulmouth (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes it's something I've chosen.
The rest of the time it's whatever Compy's changed it to.


----------



## exball (Sep 5, 2014)

From the the fourth VLOGtember.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Sep 5, 2014)

My never ending, unquenchable lust for a hot clump of polygons.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 5, 2014)

A message for @Dork Of Ages.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 5, 2014)

Marella said:


> A message for @Dork Of Ages.



fuk off fgt


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 5, 2014)

It's actually the name of my avatar's theme song, since I couldn't write Banana in my title.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 5, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Poo


Why would you pick it up?


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 6, 2014)

Change has been made. I work in the produce department, after all.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Sep 6, 2014)

Purple codiene cough syrup.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Sep 7, 2014)

From a popular Brazilian video. Ooh la la Giovana!


----------



## Holdek (Dec 31, 2014)

Felt I had to update the smug title with the newest incident.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 31, 2014)

Double meaning - where is port, and where IS port?


----------



## Firesharpie (Dec 31, 2014)

Based from TJ Church's typing patterns.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 31, 2014)

Filthy casual.

Trying to be ironic as I'm actually enthusiastic about games.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Dec 31, 2014)

Something my avatar says. Also what I'll say when I beat Chris to death.


----------



## Captain Pronin (Dec 31, 2014)

Pronin quote.

EDIT: SAY IT!


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm someones bitch


----------



## Abethedemon (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm TRUE and HONEST, but also TRVE and KVLT.


----------



## Segue (Dec 31, 2014)

waifu overlord, because I'm horney, lonely, and have too many goddamn waifus


----------



## LordDarkrai (Jan 1, 2015)

"Our Hero Appears" is actually a song in Solatorobo. Wanted a title that fits with my avatar.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm going back to Citizen of the Internet until I can find a better title.

The next major astronomical event I'm changing my title to I can feel the cosmos.


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 1, 2015)

Tyce talks about how the media disrespects skeletons. So, I used that and spelled it like Tyce would.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 1, 2015)

I lied about my age in order to join the Evil Army Shadow Line and worked my way up to the position of Black Iron General by beating up teenagers dressed in colorful spandex and bike helmets.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 3, 2015)

"Disenfranchised Furfag"

I am but a dying breed among my community. The last of their kind. Hailing from an era when our numbers were small, and we were often the target of pretty much any and all hate/trolling groups online. Places like Something Awful targeted us with extreme prejudice and forced all their furry goons to wear giant "YIFF" stars as a mark of shame before banning every single one of them. "Furfag" was the worst insult you could use, same as "yiff in hell", and hadn't yet been reclaimed as a term of endearment. We had no redemption, only each other, and we stayed closely knit in sharing our common threads. Zarla's animation "Reanimator" became our anthem much to her dismay, but she was a good sport about it. We had the ability to be self-aware, referencing internal fandom nuisances and wrongdoings through things like CrushYiffDestroy and The Burned Furs. Fursuits and costumes were too expensive to be practical so we wore silly animal shirts with conbadges and hung out in the lobbies of hotels during one of two big conventions. Sex was embraced but respectably kept under wraps, civility was for the most part upheld and the raciest thing you'd find on display in a dealer's den was a skunk or fox girl in skimpy clothing.

Something happened. Times changed. No longer am I surrounded by the responsible twentysomethings with cushy IT jobs, but instead high schoolers and young adults with a myriad of personal and developmental issues and a bunch of crazies who've slowly but surely steered our vessel astray and left it to aimlessly meander through the vast oceans of society's seedy underbelly. I'm not resentful so much for having lost my youth, but rather having lost my "home". I'm still here, but the neighborhood has changed. Gentrification, urban decay, something along that road; call it what you will, but the end result isn't pretty. The younger people in today's fandom acknowledge me, but since I'm older than them they treat me -- _us_, rather -- like we're old creepers, instead of welcoming us back into the fandom we blazed the trail for all those years ago.

Sometimes I kick around the archives of VCL, for old time's sake. If my mood is in the right kind of alignment it feels like it did back in the day, back when I'd impatiently wait for new artwork from my friends and favorite artists to come through my 56K. Today, we have each other, just like we did when Clinton was still in office. I guess in some weird sense, things haven't really changed at all.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jan 4, 2015)

Sperg lord.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 7, 2015)

In the old CWC Jokes thread, I made a joke saying "What Song does Chris hate because it reminds him of what he'll never have?" And the answer being an old 80s and obscure power ballad called "China in Your Hand". I've actually been obsessed with this song for months before (because I'm a sucker for 80s stuff) and now since I made the joke, I keep associating it with Chris.

And my spergy brain finds it funny.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jan 7, 2015)

When Chris is trying to get girls to go on dates with him he always mentions "pleasant conversation and a soda pop" so I stole the idea from that. One should always specify pleasant conversation because you wouldn't want any of that unpleasant conversation on a first date. I like to think I'm a pleasant conversationist too.


----------



## Mmm....GoesDownSalty (Jan 7, 2015)

bungholio said:


> I'm someones bitch


----------



## Conrix (Jan 10, 2015)

https://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Screamin'_Eagle


----------



## Amo Bishop Roden (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Watcher (Jan 15, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/2/2074.jpg?1411619164 2 minutes agoCoster: 
so wait, i'm autistic if i like the golden ratio?
https://kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/0/465.jpg?1421218973 3 minutes agoCuddlebug: 
@ @Coster, Your autistic either way
https://kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/2/2074.jpg?1411619164 2 minutes agoCoster: 
@ @Cuddlebug, shut up chat scribe


----------



## Overcast (Jan 16, 2015)

Now you know.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 17, 2015)

Nobody suspects a thing.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 18, 2015)

I had to bring this one out of the tomb because @Mmm....GoesDownSalty  told me what I really am.


----------



## Conrix (Mar 18, 2015)

It came from an idea I had for a parody of JaceVision where I smoke a bunch of weed and talk about random shit on the internet or just yell at games.


----------



## Firesharpie (Mar 19, 2015)

I really like Lapis Lazuli, who stole the entire fucking ocean just so she could get into space.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 19, 2015)

My name is hurrhurrhurr and I'm an alcoholic


----------



## Overcast (Mar 20, 2015)

A phrase that describes not only the fundamentals of alchemy, but pretty much life as we know it.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 1, 2015)

I needed a sufficiently tough guy name to go with my yet-another-Sonic-gif, so creativity lacking I searched "tough guy name generator". Surprisingly that is a thing that actually exists, and after a few tries one of the names I got was Bicep HammerGroin (whose favorite weapon is a deagle ).

Honestly I really wish I knew about this earlier because if I knew about that when I made my account I would totally fucking be Bicep HammerGroin and nobody would be able to stop me.


----------



## Red (May 1, 2015)




----------



## DankMemes (May 1, 2015)

A rifle round which was specifically banned by the Geneva conventions from use in warfare for being far too dank to use on human targets.


----------



## Conrix (May 18, 2015)

Previously on custom titles:
"Former Future Keyblade Master" as a reference to Jace's self-titling of "Former Future US Marine"


Spoiler: KH3D Spoilers



Also because Riku was a future Keyblade Master until the end of KH3D but now that he's actually a Keyblade Master the title makes more sense



And in this episode, it's a play on HeartMob.


----------



## Konstantinos (May 18, 2015)

Nothing consistent although I've tried to incorporate "atismu" or "autistic" into it in some fashion.


----------



## John Titor (May 19, 2015)

It was Part-Time Warrior to match my other avatar because it was her nickname.

My current title refers to a scene my avatar (Steins;Gate) is from where Daru (the guy in the cock hat) is trying to help Rintaro (the guy on the right) on his love quest.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (May 19, 2015)

I declared myself the incel dictator due to the Sluthate thread.


----------



## Oglooger (May 19, 2015)

I was given this title by the great Holden.
I'm a token minority according to ADF and pals.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 19, 2015)

I've recieved multiple complaints from trannies, bronies, furries, etc about cyber bullying and harassment from this site u guys are fucked now I got your IP addresses


----------



## Big Nasty (May 19, 2015)

It's from somewhere else, where some guy was referred to as "The Sex Pope of Hamburg" without any further explanation.


----------



## Ambien Walrus (May 19, 2015)

It's because I don't submit to Sir Nose D'Voidoffunk and I believe the supremacy of P-Funk, tearing roofs off of suckers and owning nuclear-powered dogs.

I also hate it when people touch radios, especially their knobs.


----------



## Firesharpie (May 19, 2015)

Chick in my avatar is currently at the bottom of the sea holding back a horrific monster
Also there's a song about her and that's some of the lyrics


----------



## Sallet Lad Jim (May 22, 2015)

My title is just a dumb joke about how sallet and salad sound similar.


----------



## DangerousGas (May 22, 2015)

My title is just the truth. I have enough privilege to melt tumblr.


----------



## Zeorus (May 22, 2015)

"Malicious musicologist" comes from the Brotherhood of Malice, a gaming group I was once associated with in another sphere of the Internet....as well as me being a musicology sperg.


----------



## Conrix (May 23, 2015)

Avatar and title says all. In case you weren't there to see it, Stray Sheep's pet whale took a crying selfie and made the next "fucky you" when she was called out on her shit, and we're pretty "guvking" happy with the result.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (May 23, 2015)

My title is one of my favourite spy novels


----------



## chimpburgers (May 23, 2015)

My title is just combining the insults from SH people and Tumblrinas together and topping it off with a president that I happen to dislike ironically.


----------



## Zach_Kun (May 23, 2015)

dicksgusting is mine. It's from a person on tumblr who isn't a dumbass.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 30, 2015)

It's from "Supersonic" by Bad Religion.

I was going to find an awful AMV to go with this post. I couldn't find anything quite like I was looking for, but this will do.


----------



## Abethedemon (May 31, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> It's from "Supersonic" by Bad Religion.
> 
> I was going to find an awful AMV to go with this post. I couldn't find anything quite like I was looking for, but this will do.


That's funny cuz the song's actually about fulfilling the American Dream or something like that.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (Jun 1, 2015)

"Nuclear Communist Trash"


----------



## Dread First (Aug 21, 2022)

Apologies for the necro, but I was gonna create a thread for this exact purpose.

"Shaykh al-Tawhud" / شيخ التوحد 

It's a three-fold joke.
- Shaykh al-Islam is a historical title given to esteemed Islamic scholars
- "Tawhid" = "Unite" and "Tawhud" = "Autism"
- I hate Imam Tawhidi, so I wanted to riff on his self-righteous, self-hating Muslim ass with a similar title.


----------

